# Existing recordings on V+



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

I assume that we have to watch any existing recordings on our existing V+ box before the Tivo installation, unless the engineer has a magic transfer capability which I somehow doubt.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

You could always opt to keep the V+ as a second box for a while if you have a lot on it. It's only a few quid extra for a month or so.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You can clone the disk (and expand onto a larger drive) using Acronis 2010 - but there's no way of playing those recordings without putting the disk back in a V+ ...

So you'll have to watch them, or archive via the scart (onto DVD recorder, or a TIVo!) 
- the option Save to VCR will actually save to the VCR scart while yoour watching another programme.

Or keep it for another room - its &#163;5 p/m to keep your V+ as an extra box in addition to TiVo.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

mikerr said:


> You can clone the disk (and expand onto a larger drive) using Acronis 2010 - but there's no way of playing those recordings without putting the disk back in a V+ ...
> 
> So you'll have to watch them, or archive via the scart (onto DVD recorder, or a TIVo!)
> - the option Save to VCR will actually save to the VCR scart while yoour watching another programme.
> ...


I decided to keep mine for a bit - there isn't too much on it, and until I find a better solution I can pipe the RF to the kitchen TV (used to come from S1). Hadn't considered offloading to TiVo or DVD recorder.

btw re the solution - I have a set of video senders but get bad interference no matter what channel I put them on. Maybe there are better ones?


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

smokie said:


> btw re the solution - I have a set of video senders but get bad interference no matter what channel I put them on. Maybe there are better ones?


If you have Wifi you may find that you can change the channel on the Wifi to a different one which moves the video senders far enough away so that the interference is tolerable / goes away.

I've had to do with with my Mum's wifi box as it automatically wants to plonk itself slap bang in the middle of the video senders frequencies as they don't look for interference - just other wifi networks - when searching for free channels.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

smokie said:


> btw re the solution - I have a set of video senders but get bad interference no matter what channel I put them on. Maybe there are better ones?


Hi Smokie,

Most Video senders are 2.7ghz which is exactly the same as just about every wireless device in the world plus slap bang in the right place for huge interference every time you turn on the microwave!!. I bought a set of the 5.4ghz ones and they work brilliantly. The only problem is that they are 3 to 4 times as expensive (on the high street). I probably could have got them a lot cheaper but I wanted them immediately.

Martin


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Can easily change the WiFi settings, and will look at the 5.4Ghz ones. I'm not sure how much I want to spend on this solution though...


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

martink0646 said:


> Hi Smokie,
> 
> Most Video senders are 2.7ghz which is exactly the same as just about every wireless device in the world plus slap bang in the right place for huge interference every time you turn on the microwave!!.


2.4Ghz is the magic frequency - it's part of an ITU area 2.4 to 2.5Ghz for industrial, scientific and medical use http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISM_band

There's also some good info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_interference_at_2.4_GHz


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Managed to find a 5.wotsit one for not too much so it's ordered...


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

M_at said:


> You could always opt to keep the V+ as a second box for a while if you have a lot on it. It's only a few quid extra for a month or so.


As it happens I don't really use the V+ much, it's backup to my Topfield. But I do have some archived stuff from UK Gold (Fawlty Towers), but it's not just a case of watching them, I want to keep them. I'll rerecord next time they come round.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

M_at said:


> 2.4Ghz is the magic frequency - it's part of an ITU area 2.4 to 2.5Ghz for industrial, scientific and medical use http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISM_band
> 
> There's also some good info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_interference_at_2.4_GHz


Sorry, was going from memory!!

Martin


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

tdenson said:


> As it happens I don't really use the V+ much, it's backup to my Topfield. But I do have some archived stuff from UK Gold (Fawlty Towers), but it's not just a case of watching them, I want to keep them. I'll rerecord next time they come round.


Push the boat out: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fawlty-Towe...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1297702520&sr=1-1


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

&#163;13? That's four months Tivo rental


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

What's a DVD ?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> £13? That's four months Tivo rental


Or less than 10% of what it costs to have one installed!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You just had to go and spoil it, didn't you


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

TCM2007 said:


> Push the boat out: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fawlty-Towe...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1297702520&sr=1-1


Or even http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Fa...CMNF/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297726382&sr=1-1

All together now .... "Have we got a video?"


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Nice Young Ones reference.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> Or even http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Fa...CMNF/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297726382&sr=1-1
> 
> All together now .... "Have we got a video?"


Same price as the DVDs!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

warrenrb said:


> Nice Young Ones reference.


Naturally ... after all I do live half way between "The House" and the "Kebab and Calculator"!


----------

